# GPRS et Orange



## frrda (30 Juin 2002)

Quelqu'un dispose t'il des réglages pour bénéficier du GPRS sur Orange (Ti68i et OSX) les services techniques sont injoignables évidement
(dns, id, password, etc ...)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2002)

Irda ou USB ?


----------



## frrda (30 Juin 2002)

Irda, j'arrive à me connecter, mais à 0 bps, puis ensuite au bout de 30 secondes deconnexion.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par frrda:
*Irda, j'arrive à me connecter, mais à 0 bps, puis ensuite au bout de 30 secondes deconnexion.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Est que tu parle de la connexion entre ton PB et ton mobile?ou de la connexion a ton FAI?,sinon il y a ça à voir (rubrique dossier-infra-rouge),et,peut-être quelques scripts de Ross Barkman,à,essayer...
Je suppose que tu as déja glané les quelques informations GPRS sur orange,sinon j'avais lu quelque part que les infos chez SFR concernant Mac,étaient aussi valables pour les utilisateurs Orange ? Bon courage     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'avais oublié les infos que tu cherchais:
Si vous utilisez le point d'accès Orange * pour accéder au mail ou naviguer sur Internet en déplacement,
depuis votre PDA ou votre ordinateur portable, nous vous invitons à noter le nouveau numéro à composer.
 Il s'agit du 06 74 50 12 00. Les autres informations à saisir sont :
Nom d'utilisateur : orange
Mot de passe : orange
Adresse IP : allouée par le réseau
Adresses DNS : allouées par le réseau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[30 juin 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2002)

OS X gère la connexion de la même façon en IrdA ou USB. Il suffit juste d'avoir le bon driver de modem GPRS.
J'ai un driver générique d'orange qui doit fonctionner.
Sinon l'USB est plus pratique car on n'est pas obligé de mettre le téléphone derrière le TI et pour les dernières versions de TI, c'est USB obligatoire ...


----------



## frrda (1 Juillet 2002)

Merci, je vais tester ces codes


----------



## frrda (1 Juillet 2002)

Ca marche sur l'IPAQ à une vistesse tout à fait convenable
Est - tu sur que ce numéro n'est pas imputé sur le forfait


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Melaurë Curufin:
*OS X gère la connexion de la même façon en IrdA ou USB. Il suffit juste d'avoir le bon driver de modem GPRS.
J'ai un driver générique d'orange qui doit fonctionner.
Sinon l'USB est plus pratique car on n'est pas obligé de mettre le téléphone derrière le TI et pour les dernières versions de TI, c'est USB obligatoire ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci de ton intervention   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour l'usb j'étais pas documenté !  Pour ce qui est du driver(tu avais mis l'adresse dans GPRS ...rock)mais pour le script toujours rien vu chez Touba à télécharger?
ça m'interraissait aussi


----------



## frrda (1 Juillet 2002)

Je suis preneur du driver générique orange
merci


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par frrda:
*Ca marche sur l'IPAQ à une vistesse tout à fait convenable
Est - tu sur que ce numéro n'est pas imputé sur le forfait*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

L'option GPRS est facturée 6  par mois pour 10Mo,justement l'avantage c'est qu'il n'est pas facturé en temps sur ton forfait mobile.


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2002)

frrda, je te l'ai envoyé par mail. Petit scarabé, il faudrait penser à mettre une adresse email dans ton profil car je ne peux pas te le téléporter ...


----------



## frrda (2 Juillet 2002)

Merci pour le script, je vais le tester


----------



## frrda (2 Juillet 2002)

Le script ne fonctionne pas, seul un script eriscsson (sans autre précision) marche mais à 9600, tous les autres scriptes du site ci-dessus provoque une deconnexion au moment de l'identification de l'auteur


----------



## frrda (2 Juillet 2002)

Après vérification sur le site des scriptes, on parle de donner le numéro APN orange.fr où rentrer ce code.
Comme numéro d'appel, connexion ok, mais deconnexion après quelques secondes alors que explorer est en traind de charger une site ?


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2002)

Pour la config du modem, c'est simple dans TCP/IP, tu sélectionne PPP. Tu peux indiquer les numéros de DNS (serveurs de noms) :
194.51.3.56
194.51.3.76

ensuite dans PPP, tu donnes un nom à ta config. Le numéro de téléphone est *99#. Le nom et le mot de passe est orange.
Dans options PPP, il faut absolument décocher "Envoyer des paquets d'écho PPP". Ce n'est pas géré correctement et cela te déconnecte au bout de quelques secondes.

Dans proxy, tu ne met rien et dans Modem tu choisis le script GPRS.

Clique sur Appliquer.

Lance Internet Connect. Dans le champ téléphone écrit orange.fr
Le reste est bon. Tu n'as plus qu'a cliquez sur Connecter.


----------



## frrda (3 Juillet 2002)

Ca marche
J'utilise comme num tel orange.fr (#99* ne fonctionne pas), id orange et password orange.
Par contre, c'est d'une lenteur phénoménal (même avec omniweb sans image et sans son), quasiment impossible de relever le courrier outlook


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2002)

Cela dépend de la charge audio du réseau téléphonique. La journée c'est du 3/4Ko/s et le soir 5/6, du moins en téléchargement. Par l'accès au bagnière pub est lent ce qui rallenti l'affichage de pas mal de site. Et tous les protocoles wen ne sont pas forcément supportés (comme https ...)


----------



## frrda (4 Juillet 2002)

Enfin une réponse du service technique d'Orange et compétente en plus.
le 99, c'est pour les pda
pour les mac orange.fr en num tel.
Il faut demander la desactivation du service wap pour éviter des erreurs et des interférences.


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par frrda:
*
Il faut demander la desactivation du service wap pour éviter des erreurs et des interférences.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je n'en ai pas eu. Mais l'essentiel est que ça marche pour tous le monde ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2002)

à marche   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y a quand même quelques techniciens qui s'interréssent à Mac chez Orange.
Et merci a Melaurë Curufin pour ses précieuses indications   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[04 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## melaure (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*à marche    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Il y a quand même quelques techniciens qui s'interréssent à Mac chez Orange.
Et merci a Melaurë Curufin pour ses précieuses indications    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[04 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je t'en prie ...

Note : moi aussi je suis tombé sur quelqu'un d'Orange qui s'intéresse beaucoup au Mac. Ca change de Wanadoo ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2002)

Petite précision,à ceux qui recevront le script Motorola Orange,il suffit de le renommer en suprimant(.txt)dans afficher les infos pour le valider.


----------



## benjamin (8 Juillet 2002)

Je vais moi aussi avoir un T68i demain et vais prendre dans la foulée une offre GPRS. SFR s'est aligné sur Orange et propose aussi 10Mo pour 6/mois.

Juste une question pratique : à quoi correspondent ces 10Mo, quelle est leur durée effective pour une utilisation classique (relevé de mails pendant la journée, une heure de surf cumulée par jour).

Il faut bien oganiser ses vacances


----------



## melaure (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Juste une question pratique : à quoi correspondent ces 10Mo, quelle est leur durée effective pour une utilisation classique (relevé de mails pendant la journée, une heure de surf cumulée par jour).

Il faut bien oganiser ses vacances   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ces 10 Mo correspondent à tous ce qui passe sur ta ligne, en entrée et en sortie, si je me souvient bien.

Pour voir ce que tu consommes en temps normal, avec ton modem 56k par exemple, regarde le log de connexion. Dans l'utilitaire Internet Connect, va dans le menu Fenêtre et clique sur Historique. Quand tu auras fini de naviguer et que tu te déconnecteras, la quantité reçu et envoyée sera afficher. Tu va t'apercevoir que 10 Mo c'est vite consommé ...


----------



## SirDeck (14 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr>Ces 10 Mo correspondent à tous ce qui passe sur ta ligne, en entrée et en sortie, si je me souvient bien.&lt;P&gt;Pour voir ce que tu consommes en temps normal, avec ton modem 56k par exemple, regarde le log de connexion. Dans l'utilitaire Internet Connect, va dans le menu Fenêtre et clique sur Historique. Quand tu auras fini de naviguer et que tu te déconnecteras, la quantité reçu et envoyée sera afficher. Tu va t'apercevoir que 10 Mo c'est vite consommé ...  <hr /></blockquote>

La plupart des téléphones proposent des compteurs voix et data. Sur le T68i, tu trouveras ça dans Appels/Heure&amp;coût. Il suffit de penser à le remettre à 0 en début de moi. Cela te permet de prendre en compte toutes tes connexions quelles soient en partance du téléphone (Wap, messagerie Pop ou Imap), du PDA ou du Mac.
À ce sujet, quelquun pourrait résumer la configuration pour accéder au réseau via GPRS orange à travers un Ericsson T68i (par exemple) en IRDA (je nai toujours pas trouvé de système Bluetooth pour mon mac) ?

Merci

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## melaure (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr> 
La plupart des téléphones proposent des compteurs voix et data. Sur le T68i, tu trouveras ça dans Appels/Heure&amp;coût. Il suffit de penser à le remettre à 0 en début de moi. Cela te permet de prendre en compte toutes tes connexions quelles soient en partance du téléphone (Wap, messagerie Pop ou Imap), du PDA ou du Mac.<hr /></blockquote>

C'est en effet plus pratique, mais il faut penser à réinitialiser chaque mois ...


----------



## SirDeck (18 Juillet 2002)

Alors avec un script classique (Ericsson IR) et l info classique pour GPRS orange à savoir : 

*Côté Ericsson (si pas acheté en pack orange)
APN : orange.fr
ID : orange
Mot de passe : orange
Le reste, pas besoin de toucher.

*Côté mac
n° tel : *99***n# (avec n=le numéro de CID sur l'Ericsson en premier écran du profil réseau)
ID : orange
Mot de passe  : orange

et en ayant bien décoché la case "Envoyer des paquets d'echo ppp" dans les préférences réseau du mac, je me connecte sans problème. Les protocoles SMTP, POP3 et IMAP4 fonctionnent sans problème. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Par contre, je n'arrive à rien avec Explorer qui me propose systématiquement de télécharger le fichier s'il ne s'agit pas d'un .html et s'il s'agit d'un .html, j'obtiens des pages de codes de ce type : 

¯Ûrâ8ö©!=Aí®ÀL±	Ì:ÍNº ½=µJu[ÒÆflCÊ¿ïäl¯í´e?Î]nÏü©Õ)íÖÍN±PhÏ±¯£ï/N©£K©Ò$Ã±}lû'©!=ËK(i?}¢·îzØÅ~£F£®!=vè¾ú6ßuC· ¬©!=Ï¯ª^WUwrÉÅ~V¯w?¨ïå«°Ë3¥öì°Ë®OÓwñÈWV_Qúûxä©ª¯6©¯7©0üe¾Ïúµ?òÖ(;(éôòÖ§b µåD"l{©!=ÑDÅ~$Ïp1¶C·,GÏ'uÚNN·iÊCèo´pÏ¯¥ÕN¼:¿?&amp;É½hÊÛ?g°½0X6Úe½0XØ&lt;breve&gt;&gt;&lt;÷Â`©±½0XÌdc£oÃç1ÇÇÜÏû£!" Ùø	u]Wi'KÇd4b °ËTFÉ°ËD£Å¼dqQWF4$-mO?


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

Au secour !


----------



## melaure (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr />* Par contre, je n'arrive à rien avec Explorer qui me propose systématiquement de télécharger le fichier s'il ne s'agit pas d'un .html et s'il s'agit d'un .html, j'obtiens des pages de codes de ce type : 

¯Ûrâ8ö©!=Aí®ÀL±	Ì:ÍNº ½=µJu[ÒÆflCÊ¿ïäl¯í´e?Î]nÏü©Õ)íÖÍN±PhÏ±¯£ï/N©£K©Ò$Ã±}lû'©!=ËK(i?}¢·îzØÅ~£F£®!=vè¾ú6ßuC· ¬©!=Ï¯ª^WUwrÉÅ~V¯w?¨ïå«°Ë3¥öì°Ë®OÓwñÈWV_Qúûxä©ª¯6©¯7©0üe¾Ïúµ?òÖ(;(éôòÖ§b µåD"l{©!=ÑDÅ~$Ïp1¶C·,GÏ'uÚNN·iÊCèo´pÏ¯¥ÕN¼:¿?&amp;É½hÊÛ?g°½0X6Úe½0XØ&lt;breve&gt;&gt;&lt;÷Â`©±½0XÌdc£oÃç1ÇÇÜÏû£!" Ùø	u]Wi'KÇd4b °ËTFÉ°ËD£Å¼dqQWF4$-mO?


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

Au secour !     *<hr /></blockquote>


Bizarre, je n'ai aucun problème. Cependant il a fallu configurer l'acces "booster" d'orange (www.orange.fr) via Netscape 4.7 sous classic pour désactiver les options de compressions et d'optimisation qui faisaient que je ne voyais rien sur IE 5 ou Netscape 6.


----------



## SirDeck (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* 


Bizarre, je n'ai aucun problème. Cependant il a fallu configurer l'acces "booster" d'orange (www.orange.fr) via Netscape 4.7 sous classic pour désactiver les options de compressions et d'optimisation qui faisaient que je ne voyais rien sur IE 5 ou Netscape 6.





*<hr /></blockquote>

De quoi s'agit il ? Où on trouve ça ? sur le site orange ?
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr />* 

De quoi s'agit il ? Où on trouve ça ? sur le site orange ?
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
Tu peux te connecter à (www.booster.orange.fr)uniquement via GPRS /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## SirDeck (22 Juillet 2002)

Merci les gars. Ca marche !

Récapitulons.
J'utilise le port modem infrarouge (bientôt, peut-être, bluetooth) avec un script de modem classique fourni avec Mac OS X : Ericsson Infrared ou Ericsson Infrared V110 (pas de script spécifique T68 pour l'instant).

*Du côté de l'Ericsson (ceux acheté en pack orange sont préconfigurés)
APN : orange.fr
ID : orange
Mot de passe : orange
Le reste, pas besoin de toucher.

*Côté mac (ppp)
n° tel : *99***n#
avec n=le numéro de CID sur l'Ericsson en premier écran du profil réseau (C'est probablement 1 si vous n'avez qu'une configuration GPRS)
ID : orange
Mot de passe : orange
Il faut absolument décocher la case "Envoyer des paquets d'echo ppp" dans les Options PPP

Il reste à désactiver le service d'accélération en choisissant "Ne pas utiliser le service d'accélération" sur le site http://booster.orange.fr via la connexion GPRS. Sans cela Explorer et Netscape 6 ne s'en sortent pas. Explorer arrive, malgré tout, parfois, à afficher du contenu lisible. Il arrive que cette page s'affiche directement dans ce navigateur. Sinon, il faut utiliser Netscape 4.n sous classic pour cette configuration.

Ca pédale comme derrière  un modem V90 chez Wanadoo (voir mieux parfois) en étant à Paris (c'est très variable avec le lieu). Très Cool quoi.

J'ai testé avec succès : http ; https ; SMTP ; POP3 ; IMAP4
J'ai testé sans succès : ftp ; udp (QuickTime (ni en http)).

Bientôt, les aventures de Sirdeck qui cherche à configurer une liaison GPRS orange-mib pour accéder à son intranet de partout et ailleurs



 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## melaure (24 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr />*
Il reste à désactiver le service d'accélération en choisissant "Ne pas utiliser le service d'accélération" sur le site http://booster.orange.fr via la connexion GPRS. Sans cela Explorer et Netscape 6 ne s'en sortent pas. Explorer arrive, malgré tout, parfois, à afficher du contenu lisible. Il arrive que cette page s'affiche directement dans ce navigateur. Sinon, il faut utiliser Netscape 4.n sous classic pour cette configuration.*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bien dommage que IE 5 et Netscape 6 ne supporte ce service ... C'est même ridicule.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr />*
Ca pédale comme derrière  un modem V90 chez Wanadoo (voir mieux parfois) en étant à Paris (c'est très variable avec le lieu). Très Cool quoi.
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est aussi ce que j'ai constaté, bien que les débits étaient encore un peu meilleurs il y a un mois.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr />*
J'ai testé avec succès : http ; https ; SMTP ; POP3 ; IMAP4
J'ai testé sans succès : ftp ; udp (QuickTime (ni en http)).
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bien dommage pour le ftp /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr />*
Bientôt, les aventures de Sirdeck qui cherche à configurer une liaison GPRS orange-mib pour accéder à son intranet de partout et ailleurs
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est ce que je fait depuis fin juin, comme je navigue entre Lyon et Paris ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## SirDeck (24 Juillet 2002)

Tu utilises MIB ? Tu fais quoi avec ? Tu accèdes à ta messagerie pro ? Tu as une visibilité totale de l'intranet de ton entreprise ? Partielle ? Il y a des applications spécifiques ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr />* Merci les gars. Ca marche !


utiliser le service d'accélération" sur le site http://booster.orange.fr via la connexion GPRS. Sans cela Explorer et Netscape 6 ne s'en sortent pas. Explorer arrive, malgré tout, parfois, à afficher du contenu lisible. Il arrive que cette page s'affiche directement dans ce navigateur. Sinon, il faut utiliser Netscape 4.n sous classic pour cette configuration.

Ca pédale comme derrière  un modem V90 chez Wanadoo (voir mieux parfois) en étant à Paris (c'est très variable avec le lieu). Très Cool quoi.

J'ai testé avec succès : http ; https ; SMTP ; POP3 ; IMAP4
J'ai testé sans succès : ftp ; udp (QuickTime (ni en http)).

Bientôt, les aventures de Sirdeck qui cherche à configurer une liaison GPRS orange-mib pour accéder à son intranet de partout et ailleurs



 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon,un petit résumé,Mozilla 1.0 et Netscape 7.0 (donc sous OS X) gérent tous les deux le booster (http://booster.orange.fr).
Par contre ils ne sont pas compatibles a 100% français,dans le cas d'une identification par exemple,et,IE 5.2.1 est ce qui tourne le plus vite !
Un soucis ces derniers jours le booster se réactive réguliérement,Orange fait son possible  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

Par contre,je suis actuellement dans un endroit trés isolé en altitude (1200 m),
le mobile ne passe quasi pas mais j'arrive à me connecter sans trop de mal via GPRS.
Avec un debit plutôt correct /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif (mieux le soir ?)
MSN,et,IRC pas possible (en tout cas d'où je suis)
De même pour Fetch.

conclusion:je navigue avec IE 5.2.1,et,repasse sur Mozzilla ou Netscape à chaque fois qu'une demande est redirigée sur le booster /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
_Pour le re re re etc désactiver_


----------



## melaure (1 Août 2002)

Enfin non car je peux acceder à l'intranet et au mail de ma boite via un site sécurisé (au fait c'est quoi MIB ?), de la même manière qu'un accès web normal. Mais ca me sert aussi pour le web "classique".


----------



## SirDeck (10 Août 2002)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Enfin non car je peux acceder à l'intranet et au mail de ma boite via un site sécurisé (au fait c'est quoi MIB ?), de la même manière qu'un accès web normal. Mais ca me sert aussi pour le web "classique".  *



MIB pour Mobile Internet Business, je crois à moins que ce soit pour Men In Black  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif En très résumé, la solution propose à une entreprise de donner un accès extranet à partir du réseau cellulaire. Cela fonctionnait en GSM, cela fonctionne en GPRS. Les applications sont diverses et variées. Dans ma boîte, cela permet d'avoir accès à l'annuaire d'entreprise, à la base produits et d'autres sites Intranet ainsi qu'à son mail professionnel.

voir là  Orange Entreprise 
Il n'y à pas beaucoup d'infos, mais c'est orange



@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2002)

Bonjour
Je vois que vous maitrisez les connexions gprs avec Ibook ou powerbook... Bravo !
J'essaye desepérément de connecter un ibook (mac OS9) avec un ericsson T65 (Orange) et un cable palladio. Ayant suivi toutes les instructions données ici (configuration, installation des scripts de Ross Barkman, désactivation des compressions d'en-tête), apple remote access s'arrête à "lancement de PPP", puis déconnecte. Le T 65 est il vraiment compatible ? Je suis prêt à changer de téléphoone si nécessaire (ces vacances, j'ai dû travailler en GSM : 16 heures de connexion pour le mois...   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
D'avance, merçi pour votre aide
Delize


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2002)

As tu décoché(envoyer des paquets d'echo ppp),dans options ppp ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2002)

J'ai décoché ce que j'ai trouvé dans mac os 9, soit "compression d'en-tête TCP" et "autoroser la correction d'erreurs et la compression par le modem", mais sans succès...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2002)

Va bien falloir passer sur OSX,alors c'est peut-être le moment /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Désolé,mais je ne vais plus sur ma partition 9,ça me déprime...
Melaure sera sans doute de meilleur conseil que moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif
Il ne devrait pas tarder à repasser par là.

(Sinon as tu vu avec ton provider,pour ta config,les GPRS du sujet,on tous eu affaire à des gens compétents et attentifs,pour eux aussi ce sont les premiers pas,insiste pour avoir un technicien,ils sont d'ailleurs plus calés pour OS9,precises que tu *veux*parler à un Macintoshien)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2002)

Jusqu'à présent sur IRDA.
Je vous confirme que la navigation est nettement plus rapide avec une connexion USB.
Je viens juste de recevoir mon cable (Orange.fr 49),j'avais installé le driver cité plus haut par Melaure (merci  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  )

Et hop ça swing comme avec une connect classique /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   


Le Driver USB Motorola T280 ne sera plus nécessaire avec Jaguar.


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2002)

Delize a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai décoché ce que j'ai trouvé dans mac os 9, soit "compression d'en-tête TCP" et "autoroser la correction d'erreurs et la compression par le modem", mais sans succès...   *



Sous OS X, il suffit de décocher "compression d'en-tête TCP". Laissez le reste tel quel.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Va bien falloir passer sur OSX,alors c'est peut-être le moment /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Désolé,mais je ne vais plus sur ma partition 9,ça me déprime...
Melaure sera sans doute de meilleur conseil que moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif
Il ne devrait pas tarder à repasser par là. *<hr /></blockquote>

Me voici, me voilà !!!



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * (Sinon as tu vu avec ton provider,pour ta config,les GPRS du sujet,on tous eu affaire à des gens compétents et attentifs,pour eux aussi ce sont les premiers pas,insiste pour avoir un technicien,ils sont d'ailleurs plus calés pour OS9,precises que tu veuxparler à un Macintoshien)    *



Je confirme, chez Orange je suis tombé sur un personne très compétante qui s'intéressait sérieusement à OS X. Rien à voir avec les équipe de Wanadoo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Jusqu'à présent sur IRDA.
Je vous confirme que la navigation est nettement plus rapide avec une connexion USB.
Je viens juste de recevoir mon cable (Orange.fr 49?),j'avais installé le driver cité plus haut par Melaure (merci  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  )

Et hop ça swing comme avec une connect classique /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   

Le Driver USB Motorola T280 ne sera plus nécessaire avec Jaguar. *<hr /></blockquote>

Tout à fait d'accord pour l'USB, c'est plus rapide et plus simple. Par contre je n'ai pas payé le cable car en avril c'était la phase de test et FT m'a envoyé gratuitement un cable série et un cable USB ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2002)

J'ai demandé à Orange pourquoi on ne pouvait pas se connecter à l'IRC via GPRS. Réponse: les ports TCP sont fermés volontairement...

Assez décevant tout de même /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif

Existe-t-il une solution ?
Peut-on avoir un autre provider GPRS qu'Orange ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2002)

Et hop un OS 9 en moins /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />   
Le Driver USB Motorola T280 ne sera plus nécessaire avec Jaguar. <hr /></blockquote>

Je confirme qu'avec jaguar,il n'y a qu'à brancher votre cable,il est reconnu de suite.(j'ai éteinds/allumé le mobile branché au tiBook 1 fois)
_Il faut bien sur le script de modem !_   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## melaure (30 Août 2002)

Tant mieux ... C'est un patch de moins à appliquer !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2002)

Pour les clients Orange...
Derniéres nouvelles du front , Chimera 0.4.O semble être,en tout cas pour moi (OS X2,G4 667,T 280,par USB),le navigateur le plus veloce,
et,le moins sujet aux caprices du booster Orange. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif
Peu aprés ce post chimera 0.5.0 était en ligne.(lien latest-trunk)
Comme on doit désactiver le booster Orange,et que pour le moment
on ne peut pas désactiver le chargement des images avec ce navigateur,
(utile pour le GPRS)
il y a  ADGate 2.7.9 fr (voir Mac précision n° 2 sept/oct),pour palier à cette lacune .


----------



## melaure (11 Septembre 2002)

Par contre ca fait quelques jours que je ne peux plus me connecter en GPRS. Les serveurs sont toujours en time-out ...


----------



## nicky (12 Septembre 2002)

J'ai lu attentivement les manip à faire et j'avoue que je bloque sur la config du téléphone, par exemple un Nokia, qui n'a pas été acheté en pack préconfiguré.

APN
Id
Pass

Ca se trouve où ?

A vot'bon coeur Msieurs Dames


----------

